# New Paws For Puff



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

As many of you know, we are having larger axles installed on Puff. This also requires new 6-lug tires ... so we're again hunting. Keystone is now installing TowMaster tires as a standard ... which tells us that don't really want to go with TowMaster







Kathy has found a place where we can get Maxxis - 225/75R/15, D Rated, for $107.00 each with free shipping. Can anhy of you tell us if this is a good price? It would seem from our Searches here that the general consensus is that Maxxis are the ones to buy, yes?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Got Maxxis on mine early this summer. 5 tires for about $700 balanced and installed.

Mark


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

$107.00 per tire delivered seems like a good price (plus mtg & bal). I will get Maxxis when the time comes too.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Our 31rqs came with Mission tires and considering the abuse I gave them this past summer and not blow out, I will replace with Mission when the time comes for new tires. That said Maxxis have a solid rep, so you should be fine.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> As many of you know, we are having larger axles installed on Puff. This also requires new 6-lug tires ... so we're again hunting. Keystone is now installing TowMaster tires as a standard ... which tells us that don't really want to go with TowMaster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Puff is getting new shoes for her Paws....maybe you want to give the paws the bling of aluminum..........polished that is







little shine as the paws hit the road


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Our 31rqs came with Mission tires and considering the abuse I gave them this past summer and not blow out, I will replace with Mission when the time comes for new tires. That said Maxxis have a solid rep, so you should be fine.


Just to give you a head up on the Mission tires. They are just a knockoff of the Goodyear Marathon Radials. I discovered this from my buddy at the tire shop, when I stopped in there with the trailer in tow to replace the spare on the truck. He put it up side by side and it is identical except for the name.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Off topic just a bit, didn't I see a thread from you asking if a certain RV Sales place takes trade-ins? Now, I don't think you were pondering trading Judy in or perhaps the cats. I can only guess, since Puff is off at the RV doctor, you two were scheming to flush poor old old Puff down the drain and get a new Puff without anyone noticing.








Nice try!







Pretending to care about what tires Puff gets. Ha!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Buy quickly !

There's a 36% tariff on Chinese made tires coming next week.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

outback loft said:


> Our 31rqs came with Mission tires and considering the abuse I gave them this past summer and not blow out, I will replace with Mission when the time comes for new tires. That said Maxxis have a solid rep, so you should be fine.


Just to give you a head up on the Mission tires. They are just a knockoff of the Goodyear Marathon Radials. I discovered this from my buddy at the tire shop, when I stopped in there with the trailer in tow to replace the spare on the truck. He put it up side by side and it is identical except for the name.
[/quote]

Are they made at a Goodyear plant but just carry a different name? If so then it is like many other places, like Costco, their store brands are just relabeled major brand items. If that is the case I am fine with the knockoff.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Good call, outfit Puff with MAXISS!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

clarkely said:


> As many of you know, we are having larger axles installed on Puff. This also requires new 6-lug tires ... so we're again hunting. Keystone is now installing TowMaster tires as a standard ... which tells us that don't really want to go with TowMaster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Puff is getting new shoes for her Paws....maybe you want to give the paws the bling of aluminum..........polished that is







little shine as the paws hit the road








[/quote]

Ya think so?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Buy quickly !
> 
> There's a 36% tariff on Chinese made tires coming next week.


We're trying







Interesting tho' that the tariff is about jobs ... NOT job AND quality!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Off topic just a bit, didn't I see a thread from you asking if a certain RV Sales place takes trade-ins? Now, I don't think you were pondering trading Judy in or perhaps the cats. I can only guess, since Puff is off at the RV doctor, you two were scheming to flush poor old old Puff down the drain and get a new Puff without anyone noticing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this really ERIC in disguise???









Well...whoever you are







,,,,did you see the blog? Don't be telling Puff we don't love her .....


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I replaced my tires with towmasters and so far have had good luck. Here are some other links that may help:
http://www.airforums.com/forums/f438/towmaster-tires-4194-3.html
http://www.cabelas.com/p-0030719017460a.shtml
http://www.shopping.com/xPO-F78_X_14_5_Lug_Tow_Master_Trailer_Tire_with_White_Wheel_16590

Good luck in your search...we can hope that Keystone saw the light and is putting a better tire on....


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

clarkely said:


> As many of you know, we are having larger axles installed on Puff. This also requires new 6-lug tires ... so we're again hunting. Keystone is now installing TowMaster tires as a standard ... which tells us that don't really want to go with TowMaster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Puff is getting new shoes for her Paws....maybe you want to give the paws the bling of aluminum..........polished that is







little shine as the paws hit the road








[/quote]

Our new Twist(sob) came with 5 Goodyear tires and the chrome Bling on all 5

Oh and someone in the Houston area is now the proud new owner of a very nice 23KRS,sure hope they come here and that they have as much fun with her as we did.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Well...whoever you are







,,,,did you see the blog? Don't be telling Puff we don't love her .....
[/quote]

Blog??? did you say blog? have I missed something somewhere....you mean you have a blog and I have not been reading it? Tell me more,Please! been to the web sight looked at all the great pictures( go there often,just to sight see and relax)

Lynn


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

wolfwood said:


> Off topic just a bit, didn't I see a thread from you asking if a certain RV Sales place takes trade-ins? Now, I don't think you were pondering trading Judy in or perhaps the cats. I can only guess, since Puff is off at the RV doctor, you two were scheming to flush poor old old Puff down the drain and get a new Puff without anyone noticing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this really ERIC in disguise???









Well...whoever you are







,,,,did you see the blog? Don't be telling Puff we don't love her .....
[/quote]

NO that isn't me if I am the Eric you were referring to... Woolfie...

I put Maxxiss M8008 http://www.discountt...+BS&typ=Trailer on my 28KRS with some real pretty MB 72 Polished aluminium wheels http://www.discountt...mn=72&typ=Truckfrom Discount tires direct for $725 Delivered to my door Mounted/balanced/including Valve stems and centercaps
The 8008's are load range "E" 2850# each and the wheels are rated at 2830# each also.. that is important too.
This is about as heavy duty as you can get for a 15" wheel/tire combo

Eric

PS Woolfie: you might wanna check that Dometic Fridge Recall which was recently updated; we have identical OB's and the recall affects my Fridge. Might as well git-er-done while you got puff at the doctor's.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

luckylynn said:


> Blog??? did you say blog? have I missed something somewhere....you mean you have a blog and I have not been reading it? Tell me more,Please! been to the web sight looked at all the great pictures( go there often,just to sight see and relax)
> 
> Lynn


It's really not all that exciting, Lynn....REALLY! But look at the top of your screen - - - no, silly - - - not the physical top .... the bar at the top of Outbackers.com. Click on "Blogs" (4th button in). You'll see _*Wolfwood's Wanderings*_ amongst the many.

<I'm so glad to hear that you've been enjoying the photos on my website ... did you realize you (and all your friends, too) can have your very own copies for inside your own house














>


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just Add Dirt said:


> NO that isn't me if I am the Eric you were referring to... Woolfie...
> 
> I put Maxxiss M8008 http://www.discountt...+BS&typ=Trailer on my 28KRS with some real pretty MB 72 Polished aluminium wheels http://www.discountt...mn=72&typ=Truckfrom Discount tires direct for $725 Delivered to my door Mounted/balanced/including Valve stems and centercaps
> The 8008's are load range "E" 2850# each and the wheels are rated at 2830# each also.. that is important too.
> ...


Thanks, Eric. Excellent info re: the tires!! We had the fridge taken care of last Fall when Puff was in for her nose job. And, btw, you would be the "good Eric"







.... the "Eric" I was referring to is the "other Eric" .... egregg57... always causing trouble (or trying to anyway)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I also added the Maxxis 8008 Load Range E Radials. $89 ea from Discount Tire in April.
6500 miles this year and no problems at all.

When I did the tires I had Discount order the stock Keystone aluminum wheels from Sendel that were offerd as an upgrade on my 32BHDS. They were $70 each.










Sendel has most of the upgraded aluminum wheels that Keystone puts on their trailers.

Good luck!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Our 31rqs came with Mission tires and considering the abuse I gave them this past summer and not blow out, I will replace with Mission when the time comes for new tires. That said Maxxis have a solid rep, so you should be fine.


My experience with the original Mission tires was completely the opposite, failures and problems. That's when I switched and I ended up with both Maxxis (4) and Tow Master (1). Both have been very good and I would recommend either as long as they are really new and haven't been sitting in a warehouse or tire store for the past couple of years.


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

Just a question...if you have replaced your trailer tires, did you replace them with trailer rated tires or just a good road tire. Is there really a difference.
Gord


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

GSJ said:


> Just a question...if you have replaced your trailer tires, did you replace them with trailer rated tires or just a good road tire. Is there really a difference.
> Gord


There is a difference and you should really use ST (Special Trailer) tires but you will get plenty of people that have switched to LT (Light Truck)tires for the trailer and swear by them. Never ever you P (Passenger) tires on your trailer.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Just a question...if you have replaced your trailer tires, did you replace them with trailer rated tires or just a good road tire. Is there really a difference.
> Gord


There is a difference and you should really use ST (Special Trailer) tires but you will get plenty of people that have switched to LT (Light Truck)tires for the trailer and swear by them. Never ever you P (Passenger) tires on your trailer.
[/quote]
x2 there. The bigger SOB's come with LT tires (mine did and when I upgraded, I bought LT as well). That being said, the LT tire's don't tend to be very cheap and are hard to get in smaller trailer sizes. P rated would be a bad idea.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Our 31rqs came with Mission tires and considering the abuse I gave them this past summer and not blow out, I will replace with Mission when the time comes for new tires. That said Maxxis have a solid rep, so you should be fine.


Just to give you a head up on the Mission tires. They are just a knockoff of the Goodyear Marathon Radials. I discovered this from my buddy at the tire shop, when I stopped in there with the trailer in tow to replace the spare on the truck. He put it up side by side and it is identical except for the name.
[/quote]

Are they made at a Goodyear plant but just carry a different name? If so then it is like many other places, like Costco, their store brands are just relabeled major brand items. If that is the case I am fine with the knockoff.
[/quote]

I beleive they are made at a goodyear plant. I can get them from my tire guy cheaper than costco, and get tires that aren't 2 years old already.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Good choice on the Maxxis radials. We paid about $85 each for ours but I think they are a smaller size than what you are looking at. Major improvement over the Milestars that came on it. You will really like them! We got ours from our local Firestone dealer.

-CC


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Price wise, sounds pretty good! We have those in Radials on the fiver and they are great, I do like the idea of going to the upgraded rims, that's my mods for next year, I hope!
Good luck!


----------

